# La Eurocámara cita a nuestras ministras para que rindan cuentas



## Taxis. (Martes a la(s) 6:34 PM)

Vamos, que ya no se fian de nuestros gobernantes ni un pelo… 









El Parlamento Europeo cita a Calviño, Montero, Escrivá y Maroto para que rindan cuentas por los fondos europeos


Del 20 al 22 de febrero viajará a España una misión de la Eurocámara para vigilar cómo se están gestionando y gastando los recursos comunitarios



www.abc.es


----------



## Tiresias (Martes a la(s) 6:40 PM)

¿Y esperan que les digan la verdad?


----------



## belenus (Martes a la(s) 6:41 PM)




----------



## fluffy (Martes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

Tendrá que ir primero Antonio a magrear un poco a Von der Charen para que hagan la vista gorda.


----------



## Netón (Martes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

belenus dijo:


>




¡¡Menuda shinormáh...!!


----------



## Gonzalor (Martes a la(s) 7:04 PM)

Me imagino la conversación:

_*Chiqui*: _Miren, nos hemos pulido los fondos en propaganda, anuncios de TV, radio y redes sociales, publireportajes en la prensa y hasta carteles en las carreteras; hemos inventado unos cuantos chiringuitos nuevos para enchufar a los militantes del partido que todavía no tenían sueldo Nescafé; hemos desviado unos cuantos miles de millones a subvenciones para empresas de amigotes, incluso hemos salvado una aerolínea venezolana sin aviones y que no conocen ni en Caracas y el resto lo hemos retirado en billetes de 500€, metido en maletas y escondido bajo tierra.

*Eurocámara*: _Vaya, ¿y qué hay de lo nuestro?

*Chiqui*: _Os he traído unas maletitas...

*Eurocámara*: _Bien, bien, dile a Antonio que grazie._


----------



## dcuartero (Martes a la(s) 7:15 PM)

Tal cual...


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Taxis. dijo:


> Vamos, que ya no se fian de nuestros gobernantes ni un pelo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que antes se llamaban los hombres de negro.... ahora se llaman las mujeres de blanco (como la de la curva).

Menudo estropicio que van a hacer.

La jefa es una bichaloba de la CSU alemana.... que tiene estudios de restauración y cocina  pero es 4 veces medalla al mérito civil (dos federales y dos de Baviera) por su lucha contra la esclerosis múltiple, actuaciones contra la corrupción en ONG's y en presupuestos sociales y fiscalizadora como miembro de la junta directiva de un cojón de fundaciones beneficas de las familias mas ricas de alemania, aparte de eso, es la jefa absoluta de control presupuestario de la UE. Una killer con fama de incorruptible puesta ahi por Angela Merkel en su día.

Le va a encantar cuando le pasen los presupuestos del viaje de las niñas de Igualdad a nuevayor, o los cartelitos hechos por uno que dice que cobro 3000 y el presupuesto alcanza los 100.000, o el anuncio de 1 millon de pavos para desprestigiar al Xokas y a Motos....

Y yo que los demas menestros me iria poniendo las barbas a remojar, porque esta no se va a conformar con que la IGAE le saque dos papeles. Esta va a pedir evidencias de gasto, no numeritos cocinados.

Me da que esta señora va a gostar de lo lindo, pero esta broma puede costarnos una salvajada de millones a devolver.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Martes a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Yo ya tengo claro que puro paripé, supongo que para que los ciudadanos alemanes, franceses, holandeses etc... se piensen que se toman medidas contra España y que mano dura y blablabla.

Como dice el dicho una o dos veces te pueden engañar, la tercera vez que te engaña el mismo ya no es culpa de él, es culpa tuya. 

Saben perfectamente en que se gasta el dinero que le dan a España y les parece estupendamente, sino no se lo seguirían dando, España es tu familiar yonki y ludópata que aceptas como solución seguir dándole dinero a ver si así se va al otro barrio pronto.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 8:16 PM)

fluffy dijo:


> Tendrá que ir primero Antonio a magrear un poco a Von der Charen para que hagan la vista gorda.



La que preside el comité que viene ni es amiga de la Von der Tonten (en realidad toda la CDU/CSU es enemiga de la rubia con permanente, a la que dieron patada arriba tras casi conseguir la muy patosa una rebelión en el Bundsewehr) ni depende organicamente de ella. Esta tia viene nombrada por el maximo organo legislativo de la UE, el Parlamento Europeo, es completamente autonoma y por su función ni siquiera responde ante el presidente, solo ante el Pleno del Parlamento.

Precisamente viene para ver si lo que le ha firmado la rubia a Antonio es o no es. Lo que se dice auditar a lo duro y no se casa con gente que ve todos los dias en Bruselas, imaginate con Sanchez o con una secretaria de estado enchufada y semianalfabeta (ahora se van a dar cuenta de porque cobran 100.000 pavos de sueldo). Dejó claro que esta hasta los ovarios y viene con mandato del Parlamento Europeo como maximo organo soberano de los dineros que salen del presupuesto comunitario (nada de la CE = La rubia).

Esta charo alemana tiene potestad de sentar en un juzgado en Estrasburgo a quien haga falta y enterrarlo en demandas.

Aqui una traducción libre al español del ultimo discurso que largo a final de octubre en el pleno del parlamento antes irse a preparar su tour de auditorias, atizandole con vara al Comisario de Presupuestos por haber permitido que los paises gasten las ayudas del COVID como les salga de los cojones:

_Sobre el tema del ARF (las ayudas por el covid), el Comisario (de presupuestos, al que se dirige el baqueteo) es consciente de las cuestiones que he planteado muy claramente desde la Comisión de Control Presupuestario, y agradezco que al menos la DG BUDG (el organismo ejecutivo debajo del comisario de presupuestos) muestre algún movimiento con respecto a las grandes preocupaciones de la Comisión de Control Presupuestario [En castellano: que ya han saqueado y precintado la oficina de presupuestos con la colaboración de los funcionarios: o me das lo que pido y colaboras o le vas a explicar al Tribunal de Cuentas que ha pasado aquí]

La primera preocupación es que tenemos los llamados hitos y objetivos (descontrolados) 

Sin embargo, [los conceptos de gasto] están formulados de forma tan general que cualquiera tiene mucho margen para decir que ha cumplido satisfactoriamente. Sin embargo, [al estar tan mal definidos] que sean satisfactorios o no, es imposible de verificar para nosotros. ¿Cuál es realmente la forma de medir que gasto? [En castellano: las ayudas del covid y la resilencia han sido una puta merienda de negros]

Tampoco hay definida una metodología si alguien -algún Estado- no cumple cinco hitos. ¿Son importantes o no? ¿Qué porcentaje se deducirá del desembolso [la multa]? Hasta ahora no se ha deducido nada, se ha pagado todo, y la metodología aún no existe. [En castellano: la CE ha dejado que se tire el dinero por el retrete sin control]

Como Comisión de Control Presupuestario, queremos exigirlo muy claramente. [En castellano: quiero tu puta cabeza en una pica y tu cuerpo en el banquillo]

En segundo lugar: Existe el problema de que no hay una conexión clara entre el importe de los plazos de pago y los hitos y objetivos que hay que cumplir. [En castellano: se ha dado el dinero a tontas y a locas y no hay ningun objetivo concreto de gasto ni el plazo en que debe realizarse el proyecto]

También existe el gran problema de que los Estados miembros deben presentar listas de proyectos y medidas, pero estas listas de proyectos y medidas no están a disposición [desde la CE] para el Parlamento ni para el Tribunal de Cuentas en esta forma [En castellano: algunos paises nos ocultan información con todo el morro y los tapais desde la CE, esto es, Ursula, quiero tu cabeza en una pica tambien previo paso por el Tribunal de Cuentas]

Deseamos echarles un vistazo individualmente, pero las listas no están disponibles. [En castellano: a lo mejor acabais en un tema penal]

Esto significa que no es posible para el Parlamento -tanto para las comisiones especializadas como para la Comisión de Control Presupuestario- comprobar hasta qué punto los proyectos tienen éxito, si son correctos, dónde ha ido a parar el dinero. [En castellano: Pero va a serlo y vamos a dar todo el por culo posible]

Pero no podemos contentarnos con decir en que gastamos el dinero, pero tenemos que saber realmente adónde va. [SIC]_


----------



## todoayen (Martes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Como si no lo supieran. Si nosotros cogemos las uvas de dos en dos y la UE calla es que por ahí las cogen de tres en tres.
Eso ya se invento en el Lazarillo de Tormes hace algo más de un siglo.


----------



## fluffy (Martes a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La que preside el comité que viene ni es amiga de la Von der Tonten (en realidad toda la CDU/CSU es enemiga de la rubia con permanente, a la que dieron patada arriba tras casi conseguir la muy patosa una rebelión en el Bundsewehr) ni depende organicamente de ella. Esta tia viene nombrada por el maximo organo legislativo de la UE, el Parlamento Europeo, es completamente autonoma y por su función ni siquiera responde ante el presidente, solo ante el Pleno del Parlamento.
> 
> Precisamente viene para ver si lo que le ha firmado la rubia a Antonio es o no es. Lo que se dice auditar a lo duro y no se casa con gente que ve todos los dias en Bruselas, imaginate con Sanchez o con una secretaria de estado enchufada y semianalfabeta (ahora se van a dar cuenta de porque cobran 100.000 pavos de sueldo). Dejó claro que esta hasta los ovarios y viene con mandato del Parlamento Europeo como maximo organo soberano de los dineros que salen del presupuesto comunitario (nada de la CE = La rubia).
> 
> ...



Joder, me he puesto palote.
Ya más en serio, gracias por la info. Esto promete


----------



## Flures911 (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Una mujer de la limpieza tiene más clase que la Chiki.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 9:30 PM)

fluffy dijo:


> Joder, me he puesto palote.
> Ya más en serio, gracias por la info. Esto promete



De todas maneras no es solo a España, esa señora y su troupe de bastardos sin corazón* van a hacer un tour europeo con ganchos de carnicero. Lo que si es notable es que España sea el primer pais que van a auditar.... asi que de lo que salga en España será un aviso a navegantes, especialmente para los paises del sur. En holanda, donde vivo, que España, Italia y Grecia tiran el dinero de la UE en gilipolleces es un lugar común en los rifirrafes del parlamento nacional.

Y lo peor es que a ver como les discutes....

Lo de bastardos dicho con cariño, es la traduccion libre del _inglorious bastards_ de tarantino.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (Martes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

"Para que rindan cuentas"... uhhhhh, sessssssi!

Alles heil dem übercharo!!!







Haznos sangrar, Monika!!!


----------



## scalibu (Martes a la(s) 9:39 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> De todas maneras no es solo a España, esa señora y su troupe de bastardos sin corazón van a hacer un tour europeo con ganchos de carnicero. Lo que si es notable es que España sea el primer pais que van a auditar.... asi que de lo que salga en España será un aviso a navegantes, especialmente para los paises del sur. En holanda, donde vivo, que España, Italia y Grecia tiran el dinero de la UE en gilipolleces es un lugar común en los rifirrafes del parlamento nacional.
> 
> Y lo peor es que a ver como les discutes....



Información de calidad.


----------



## Azote87 (Martes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

la Solución ya la sabemos , inflar a nuevos impuestos


----------



## 11kjuan (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La que preside el comité que viene ni es amiga de la Von der Tonten (en realidad toda la CDU/CSU es enemiga de la rubia con permanente, a la que dieron patada arriba tras casi conseguir la muy patosa una rebelión en el Bundsewehr) ni depende organicamente de ella. Esta tia viene nombrada por el maximo organo legislativo de la UE, el Parlamento Europeo, es completamente autonoma y por su función ni siquiera responde ante el presidente, solo ante el Pleno del Parlamento.
> 
> Precisamente viene para ver si lo que le ha firmado la rubia a Antonio es o no es. Lo que se dice auditar a lo duro y no se casa con gente que ve todos los dias en Bruselas, imaginate con Sanchez o con una secretaria de estado enchufada y semianalfabeta (ahora se van a dar cuenta de porque cobran 100.000 pavos de sueldo). Dejó claro que esta hasta los ovarios y viene con mandato del Parlamento Europeo como maximo organo soberano de los dineros que salen del presupuesto comunitario (nada de la CE = La rubia).
> 
> ...



Menuda película te has montado colega.

A ver si podemos pasarle el guión a Spilbergo.


----------



## FROM HELL (Martes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Llamada al campamento base para recordarles que hay una inflacion que pinchar que va a ocasionar sangre en las economias perroflautas como la nuestra. Asi que recomendaran racionalizacion del gasto y las polladas habituales. 

Las zorritas de Sanchez diran que gracias por la info y la PSOE aumentara el nivel de saqueo a los ahorros y la renta con un "maricon el ultimo" como lema.


----------



## th3burbu (Martes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Me imagino a la Montero diciendo... "FONDO? PERO QUE FONDO? YO NO ZE LO QUE EH ESO!.

Y la Calviño y el Maroto pensando... Para fondo el de mi armario...


----------



## Conde Duckula (Martes a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me imagino la conversación:
> 
> _*Chiqui*: _Miren, nos hemos pulido los fondos en propaganda, anuncios de TV, radio y redes sociales, publireportajes en la prensa y hasta carteles en las carreteras; hemos inventado unos cuantos chiringuitos nuevos enchufar a los militantes del partido que todavía no tenían sueldo Nescafé; hemos desviado unos cuantos miles de millones a subvenciones para empresas de amigotes, incluso hemos salvado una aerolínea venezolana sin aviones y que no conocen ni en Caracas y el resto lo hemos retirado en billetes de 500€, metido en maletas y escondido bajo tierra.
> 
> ...



El otro día precisamente estuve escuchando un programa en el que se relataba lo de chernobil.
Un progre dijo una vez que aquello ocurrió porque en esa central había muchos Homer Simpson.
La verdad es que ocurrió porque, teniendo a gente muy preparada, pusieron a dirigir a gente muy enchufada.
El nivel de amenazas y extorsión llegó al punto que cuando los que sabían veían lo que estaba a punto de ocurrinmr callaron, por miedo. Bueno de hecho creo que ellos pensaban que saltaría un sistema de emergencia, pero este estaba mal conectado. Y eso les condenó.


----------



## Vana Kala (Martes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

todoayen dijo:


> Como si no lo supieran. Si nosotros cogemos las uvas de dos en dos y la UE calla es que por ahí las cogen de tres en tres.
> Eso ya se invento en el Lazarillo de Tormes hace algo más de un siglo.



Cuatro y pico. Pero la idea es ésa, sí senyor.


----------



## CANCERVERO (Martes a la(s) 10:13 PM)

Taxis. dijo:


> Vamos, que ya no se fian de nuestros gobernantes ni un pelo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece ser que el botarate del amigo del traficante(el Figolito del PP) ya ha comenzado a tocar los cojones en Europa para evitar que le toquen los cojones al Perro Sanchez. O sea, agua de cerrajas.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

11kjuan dijo:


> Menuda película te has montado colega.
> 
> A ver si podemos pasarle el guión a Spilbergo.



Es la traducción del discurso de la jefa del comité de auditores en el pleno el 18 de Octubre de 2022. Pelicula si, pero de terror.

Y quieres una pelicula todavía mejor?

El BCE tiene que CORTAR con las compras de bonos de paises o revienta su balance. 

Necesitan crear el clima adecuado para que Lagarde pueda hacerlo con cierta justificación moral, al menos de Pirineos para arriba.


----------



## John Smmith (Martes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> De todas maneras no es solo a España, esa señora y su troupe de bastardos sin corazón van a hacer un tour europeo con ganchos de carnicero. Lo que si es notable es que España sea el primer pais que van a auditar.... asi que de lo que salga en España será un aviso a navegantes, especialmente para los paises del sur. En holanda, donde vivo, que España, Italia y Grecia tiran el dinero de la UE en gilipolleces es un lugar común en los rifirrafes del parlamento nacional.
> 
> Y lo peor es que a ver como les discutes....



Algo asi seria un sueño. Pero muy a mi pesar, permiteme que lo dude.

En Europa saben perfectamente por qué sumidero han tirado el dinero. Si lo sabemos aqui, no hay duda que ellos lo saben. Asi y todo no han hecho mas que darles dinero una y otra vez.


----------



## Gotthard (Martes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Llamada al campamento base para recordarles que hay una inflacion que pinchar que va a ocasionar sangre en las economias perroflautas como la nuestra. Asi que recomendaran racionalizacion del gasto y las polladas habituales.
> 
> Las zorritas de Sanchez diran que gracias por la info y la PSOE aumentara el nivel de saqueo a los ahorros y la renta con un "maricon el ultimo" como lema.



Eso como mínimo. Chavez y Maduro van a parecer cristianodemocratas noruegos al lado de lo que van a hacer en España los socialistas y podemitas.


----------



## John Smmith (Martes a la(s) 10:35 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> El BCE tiene que CORTAR con las compras de bonos de paises o revienta su balance.



Pero ha creado el mecanismo de transmision de la politica monetaria, es decir lo que venia haciendo pero con otro nombre.

Solo ven una salida, imprimir. Y a ver qué pasa. En marzo, rescatamos el hilo y seguimos hablando. Podemos apostar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Martes a la(s) 10:39 PM)

escriva va en condicion de aliade...


----------



## Zbigniew (Martes a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Las van a poner al punto? Si es así poco van a sacar.Ni los burbujos se prestarían.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Espero que les pidan el billón, billón y medio. Que estamos todos esperándolo para colocarnos en la psoe


----------



## Sardónica (Martes a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Han puesto en marcha el carrusel desde la UE.
Toca Feijóo sí o sí.


----------



## tovarovsky (Martes a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Es todo un teatro para dar titulares de prensa y telemierdas y apariencia de seriedad y buena gestión de los dineros entre gente muy pofesional.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Martes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

No irán y no pasará nada. También llamaron a marikalaska por lo de la valla y se negó y aquí no ha pasado nada oiga.

Ya irá luego Viruelo a sonreír a la pelo laca de Usura y arreglaoooooo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Martes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

Pero vamos yo pagaría a la Montero, la terrorista gramátical y ministra de saqueo, para verla dirigirse en su "perfecto" español a los europarlamentarios.

Y ver la cara de los traductores e interpretes Chiqui.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (Martes a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Han tenido hasta que ver peligrar hasta las vacaciones de alemanes y norteeurpeos, y su propio bienestar, porque tener un caballo de Troya metido dentro de la dirección de un país ajeno, como pasa aquí, es el sueño de cualquier país.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Martes a la(s) 11:52 PM)

dinero? que dinero?


----------



## alward (Miércoles a la(s) 12:35 AM)

Le van a explicar a la alemana eso de que "el dinero publico no es de nadie"? 

Sabeís si lo emiten en directo o solo se van a oir las ostias desde fuera de la sala??


----------



## daesrd (Miércoles a la(s) 12:51 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La jefa es una bichaloba de la CSU alemana.... que tiene estudios de restauración y cocina  pero es 4 veces medalla al mérito civil (dos federales y dos de Baviera) por su lucha contra la esclerosis múltiple



De los mismos que pusieron en suucia, sigo Suecia a *una maestra de preescolar como jefa de la policia estatal*


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 1:01 AM)

John Smmith dijo:


> Algo asi seria un sueño. Pero muy a mi pesar, permiteme que lo dude.
> 
> En Europa saben perfectamente por qué sumidero han tirado el dinero. Si lo sabemos aqui, no hay duda que ellos lo saben. Asi y todo no han hecho mas que darles dinero una y otra vez.



Te describo que ha cambiado ahora. Hoy he pagado por 200 gramos de pechuga ahumada reseca 4,65 euros, por un queso bola infame 2,09 euros por 100 gramos... y para darme una alegría he comprado una barra de 300 gramos de pan integral por 2 euros. Resultado, un bocata tamaño obrero paco comprando las piezas en el super por casi 9 euros.

La calle está empezando a oler a guano y no son las alcantarillas.

La peña en Germanistán esta cabreada y quieren chivo expiatorio... se han cansado de _solidaridad_ y todo parece indicar que esta vez cada palo aguantará su vela. No habrá rescates, Alemania tiene la caja exprimida tras financiar los cierres por el covid y se está endeudando y en Holanda hay serias dudas de que consigan superavit.... Y Francia tiene un pie metido en una guerra civil.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 1:05 AM)

daesrd dijo:


> De los mismos que pusieron en suucia, sigo Suecia a *una maestra de preescolar como jefa de la policia estatal*



Casi, pero esa tiene mala ostia germanica para dar y regalar.
Los que hayais vivido en Alemania seguro que habeis disfrutado algun encontronazo con el sentido del humor de las frau sesentonas.
Pues eso es lo que se viene para Madrid.


----------



## socrates99 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:42 AM)

Te voy a explicar como una Charo rinde cuentas:
…….quiero el divorcio.
Me figuro a las ministras pidiéndole el divorcio a Europa,un cuadro entre dantesco y Valleinclanesco


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 1:53 AM)

Un eurodiputado del partido de Orbán, 'cazado' en una orgía en Bruselas saltándose las restricciones de la pandemia









_Szájer anunció repentinamente el pasado domingo que dimitía como eurodiputado, con efectos a partir del 31 de diciembre. Alegó entonces que la actividad política le estaba causando una "*tensión mental creciente*". La noticia causó sorpresa en Fidesz, que se declaró "entristecido" por su marcha. Los motivos reales de su renuncia no se han conocido hasta este martes._


Lógicamente si el tipo hubiese aceptado el chantaje después de la encerrona , habría aprobado el llamado de recuperación europeo de 750.000 millones para sorpresa de muchos que no habrían entendido la decisión, como tampoco entendemos tantas decisiones que perjudican a España, empezando por el Rey Juan Carlos .


----------



## perrosno (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 AM)

Mas teatrito, venga, que siga la fiessssssta


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (Miércoles a la(s) 2:02 AM)

Qué falta de sororidad, par favar.


----------



## Visilleras (Miércoles a la(s) 2:06 AM)

Pillo sitio


----------



## MOCHIL0 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:46 AM)

*PARIPÉ*


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Miércoles a la(s) 3:23 AM)

Aquí el problema está en todos lados, si creo que en España se gestiona el doble de fatal el dinero que en otros lados y el presupuesto, pero la UE no es ningún ejemplo, son un tercio de corruptos y vendidos, burócratas, que miran por sus intereses a EEUU, jeques, que no tienen unidad, que no respetan sus países, que no fomentan un legado europeo ni con sus pueblos.

O sea, vale que a España la controle la UE en esto y seguramente la UE lo hace mejor, sobre todo Alemania y países del norte, pero es que a la UE la controla EEUU lo que hace o deja de hacer a todos los niveles y no solo militarmente.

Tanto la UE como Rusia van a tener que hacer grandes reformas y en la dirección correcta para su propia supervivencia, lo veo incluso más posible en Rusia.


----------



## pandillero (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 AM)

España es la lavadora, pero tienen que hacer que se ponen duros de vez en cuando.


----------



## ashe (Miércoles a la(s) 3:26 AM)

solo hacen lo que los mismos del bce dicen que tienen que hacer, para que el teatro continue, porque bien que podrían cortar el grifo..

ah no que la deuda es la ultima forma que pueden esquilmar mas al personal.. para alargar lo inevitable ya que la prosperidad de Francia para arriba siempre se ha basado en saquear a terceros, si los saqueados ya no tienen nada mas esos se irán a la mierda luego

Ahora seguid disfrutando la democracia en su máximo exponente, además de impuesta pro ente de fuera como USA y ALEMANIA, por los últimos 40 años algunos no nos tienen que convencer para largarse de la UE como abolir la memocracia en un régimen a lo starship troopers


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Miércoles a la(s) 4:13 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La que preside el comité que viene ni es amiga de la Von der Tonten (en realidad toda la CDU/CSU es enemiga de la rubia con permanente, a la que dieron patada arriba tras casi conseguir la muy patosa una rebelión en el Bundsewehr) ni depende organicamente de ella. Esta tia viene nombrada por el maximo organo legislativo de la UE, el Parlamento Europeo, es completamente autonoma y por su función ni siquiera responde ante el presidente, solo ante el Pleno del Parlamento.
> 
> Precisamente viene para ver si lo que le ha firmado la rubia a Antonio es o no es. Lo que se dice auditar a lo duro y no se casa con gente que ve todos los dias en Bruselas, imaginate con Sanchez o con una secretaria de estado enchufada y semianalfabeta (ahora se van a dar cuenta de porque cobran 100.000 pavos de sueldo). Dejó claro que esta hasta los ovarios y viene con mandato del Parlamento Europeo como maximo organo soberano de los dineros que salen del presupuesto comunitario (nada de la CE = La rubia).
> 
> ...



Gran post. Desgraciadamente cuando esta mujer llegue un poco más lejos alguien le hará una propuesta que no podrá rechazar.
El gran problema es que los estados y las instituciones funcionan como un clan mafioso en todo occidente.
Creo además que el éxito de las películas de la mafia entre el rebaño es la tendencia del ser humano a asociarse de forma criminal para enriquecerse a él y a los suyos.

¿Qué es el pp ol psoe nada más que un clan mafioso?
En todos las empresas que he trabajado, algunas muy importantes, la cadena de mando estaba formada por amigos que se cubrían unos a otros.

La única forma de cambiar el rumbo de la corrupta y masónica Europa es lo que ocurrio a principios del siglo de 20.
Evidentemente esto no va a pasar en una sociedad tan controlada como la actual.


----------



## GatoAzul (Miércoles a la(s) 7:08 AM)

Entre pillos anda el juego.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:27 AM)

Perro no come perro, por lo tanto no va a pasar nada de nada por desgracia.
Teatro del de siempre y poco más.


----------



## zirick (Miércoles a la(s) 7:33 AM)

No te puedes fiar de un comunista


----------



## Besucher (Miércoles a la(s) 8:11 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Te describo que ha cambiado ahora. Hoy he pagado por 200 gramos de pechuga ahumada reseca 4,65 euros, por un queso bola infame 2,09 euros por 100 gramos... y para darme una alegría he comprado una barra de 300 gramos de pan integral por 2 euros. Resultado, un bocata tamaño obrero paco comprando las piezas en el super por casi 9 euros.
> 
> La calle está empezando a oler a guano y no son las alcantarillas.
> 
> La peña en Germanistán esta cabreada y quieren chivo expiatorio... se han cansado de _solidaridad_ y todo parece indicar que esta vez cada palo aguantará su vela. No habrá rescates, Alemania tiene la caja exprimida tras financiar los cierres por el covid y se está endeudando y en Holanda hay serias dudas de que consigan superavit.... Y Francia tiene un pie metido en una guerra civil.



Dios te oiga.

Pero creo que esta obra ya la he visto en mi teatro de barrio.

Y no olvides que perro no come perro.

De todo esto sería la 1ª vez si así sucede.

Lo dicho, a ver si los centroeuropeos empiezan a abrir los ojos, y exigir algo a sus políticos.



Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención de esta señora es su perfil. Pregúntate como una cocinera ha podido llegar a ser la auditora de las fundaciones benéficas mas poderosas de Alemania. En Alemania, por tema fiscal, las grandes familias industriales crean fundaciones benéficas que mueven miles de millones y aparte es una forma popular de castigar herederos _indignos_ asignando lo gordo (dinero, obras de arte, acciones) de la herencia a la fundación y dejando a los herederos con migajas. En España se hace dando la herencia a las ordenes religiosas, muchas veces engañando a la abuela, pero en Alemania no hay organizaciones beneficas protestantes de la entidad de las catolicas (que también allí reciben herencias), asi que los _junkers_ industriales suelen crear la fundación y asi se mueren tranquilos.
> 
> Logicamente una fundación, sin la persona que la creó, es una tentación para desviar fondos (vease cada fundación que han creado los sindicatos marisqueros españoles), y entonces ponen a alguien de reconocida fama de incorruptibilidad a auditar y evitar que la cosa se convierta en una ONG a la española. Esta señora se sienta en los consejos de patronos de media docena de ellas como auditora, por lo que debe enfrentarse a hijos de puta con mucho poder economico a diario y ahi sigue. Aparte de una carrera de toda una vida dedicada a la lucha contra la corrupción política y en pro de causas benéficas reales, como el tema de la EM.
> 
> Esa tia solo responde ante Dios y la austeridad alemana. No tiene competencia de imponernos medidas económicas porque no pertenece a la Comisión Europea de la loca de la laca, pero si tiene la maxima autoridad política y potestad de denunciar ante los tribunales y anular concesiones de fondos, lo que es muchisimo peor para nuestros politicos. A ver como justifican que una ayuda para la digitalización de la administración haya acabado financiando un chiringuito de estudios feministas. _Eso no es na shiqui_



Lo dicho, Dios te oiga.


----------



## tunante (Miércoles a la(s) 8:46 AM)

Que se vean el tiktok de Mineco y ya

Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## remosinganas (Miércoles a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Taxis. dijo:


> Vamos, que ya no se fian de nuestros gobernantes ni un pelo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver que cuento le cuentan , y lo mejor de todo , se lo tragaran o no?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Miércoles a la(s) 9:19 AM)

tunante dijo:


> Que se vean el tiktok de Mineco y ya
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



No soporto a estos niños pijos


----------



## GarciaBarbon (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 AM)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Es todo un teatro para dar titulares de prensa y telemierdas y apariencia de seriedad y buena gestión de los dineros entre gente muy pofesional.



CIERTO

¿Porque no las requieren ya mismo?
Porque esperar hasta el 22 de febrero?

¿Todo un mes para que les de tiempo a estudiar o preparar las excusas?

yo por eso no me fio


----------



## todos mediocres (Miércoles a la(s) 9:29 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> De todas maneras no es solo a España, esa señora y su troupe de bastardos sin corazón* van a hacer un tour europeo con ganchos de carnicero. Lo que si es notable es que España sea el primer pais que van a auditar.... asi que de lo que salga en España será un aviso a navegantes, especialmente para los paises del sur. En holanda, donde vivo, que España, Italia y Grecia tiran el dinero de la UE en gilipolleces es un lugar común en los rifirrafes del parlamento nacional.
> 
> Y lo peor es que a ver como les discutes....
> 
> Lo de bastardos dicho con cariño, es la traduccion libre del _inglorious bastards_ de tarantino.



Esa misma "troupe de bastardos sin corazón" es la impulsora de la agenda 2030.

Así que ahora las ministras llevarán mil powerpoints con lo mucho que esos fondos han ayudado a acercarnos a esos objetivos y ellos tendrán que tragar porque no puedes joder la vida de la población legislando regulando y prohibiendo en base a esa puta agenda pero después castigar a los gobiernos si se gastan tus ayudas también en ello.

La "terrorífica" reunión se la ventilan las charos del PSOE en 5 segundos.

-El dinero ha ido a parar a multiculturalidad, luchar contra el cambio climático y empoderar a la mujer. ¿Estáis a favor de ello o en contra?

Los euroburócratas están atrapados en su propia red. Ahora les toca a ellos joderse y seguir remando.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:31 AM)

Uroooooopaaaaaass ahhhhhhhh Chiqui billón arriba, billón abajo que más sus daaaaa uroooooopaaaaa.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Gran post. Desgraciadamente cuando esta mujer llegue un poco más lejos alguien le hará una propuesta que no podrá rechazar.
> El gran problema es que los estados y las instituciones funcionan como un clan mafioso en todo occidente.
> Creo además que el éxito de las películas de la mafia entre el rebaño es la tendencia del ser humano a asociarse de forma criminal para enriquecerse a él y a los suyos.
> 
> ...



Lo que me llama la atención de esta señora es su perfil. Pregúntate como una cocinera ha podido llegar a ser la auditora de las fundaciones benéficas mas poderosas de Alemania. En Alemania, por tema fiscal, las grandes familias industriales crean fundaciones benéficas que mueven miles de millones y aparte es una forma popular de castigar herederos _indignos_ asignando lo gordo (dinero, obras de arte, acciones) de la herencia a la fundación y dejando a los herederos con migajas. En España se hace dando la herencia a las ordenes religiosas, muchas veces engañando a la abuela, pero en Alemania no hay organizaciones beneficas protestantes de la entidad de las catolicas (que también allí reciben herencias), asi que los _junkers_ industriales suelen crear la fundación y asi se mueren tranquilos.

Logicamente una fundación, sin la persona que la creó, es una tentación para desviar fondos (vease cada fundación que han creado los sindicatos marisqueros españoles), y entonces ponen a alguien de reconocida fama de incorruptibilidad a auditar y evitar que la cosa se convierta en una ONG a la española. Esta señora se sienta en los consejos de patronos de media docena de ellas como auditora, por lo que debe enfrentarse a hijos de puta con mucho poder economico a diario y ahi sigue. Aparte de una carrera de toda una vida dedicada a la lucha contra la corrupción política y en pro de causas benéficas reales, como el tema de la EM.

Esa tia solo responde ante Dios y la austeridad alemana. No tiene competencia de imponernos medidas económicas porque no pertenece a la Comisión Europea de la loca de la laca, pero si tiene la maxima autoridad política y potestad de denunciar ante los tribunales y anular concesiones de fondos, lo que es muchisimo peor para nuestros politicos. A ver como justifican que una ayuda para la digitalización de la administración haya acabado financiando un chiringuito de estudios feministas. _Eso no es na shiqui_


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 9:51 AM)

todos mediocres dijo:


> Esa misma "troupe de bastardos sin corazón" es la impulsora de la agenda 2030.
> 
> Así que ahora las ministras llevarán mil powerpoints con lo mucho que esos fondos han ayudado a acercarnos a esos objetivos y ellos tendrán que tragar porque no puedes joder la vida de la población legislando regulando y prohibiendo en base a esa puta agenda pero después castigar a los gobiernos si se gastan tus ayudas también en ello.
> 
> ...



Si el 2030 está muy bien, ahi sobre el papel ideologico seguro que coinciden, pero a esta señora y sus asistentes o les pones delante una memoria economica creible, un balance equilibrado del proyecto y un anexo con todas las facturas que se puedan auditar o la has jodido. Y tiene capacidad de abrir causas por corrupción en el TdC de la UE, que es una putada para los politicos porque vincula en la ejecución de sus sentencias al TdC español, ese apacible lugar donde nunca pasa nada.

De lo que se queja amargamente es que esas evidencias de gasto NO existe o se están ocultando. Y ya que los papeles no van a Estrasburgo, Estrasburgo viene a por los papeles.

De todas maneras lo que hay de fondo aqui, como dije, es que en breve van a pegar el tijeretazo al maná de dinero del BCE comprando deuda y tienen que autojustificarse moralmente y tener algo tangible para defender que cortan el dinero porque los paises del sur unos manirrotos y unos corruptos (estos protestantes...., presunción de inocencia hasta que se demuestre lo contrario... criaturitas).

Es como si Alemania fuera la tipica señora bien de la calle serrano que le quita las limosnas al mendigo de enfrente del Mallorca porque se ha enterado que se las gasta en vino.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 9:56 AM)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> CIERTO
> 
> ¿Porque no las requieren ya mismo?
> Porque esperar hasta el 22 de febrero?
> ...



No, un mes para que a los auditores les de tiempo a preparar el trabajo con la documentación que ya tiene la CE y que exigieron en noviembre. Ademas esto es un tour europeo, tambien van a Italia y Grecia.

Con el despelote que ha habido a nivel contable y presupuestario algunos de nuestros responsables politicos ni en diez años consiguen enderezar las cuentas de su pesebre.


----------



## todos mediocres (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)

En el fondo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que usted afirma, y deseando que tenga razón y por fin se acabe este continuo dar patadas a la bola de nieve para que con el dinero del futuro comprein votos en el presente y se lo lleven calentito los castuzos.

Pero este párrafo es donde discrepamos.



Gotthard dijo:


> De todas maneras lo que hay de fondo aqui, como dije, es que en breve van a pegar el tijeretazo al maná de dinero del BCE comprando deuda y tienen que autojustificarse moralmente y tener algo tangible para defender que cortan el dinero porque los paises del sur unos manirrotos y unos corruptos (estos protestantes...., presunción de inocencia hasta que se demuestre lo contrario... criaturitas).
> 
> Es como si Alemania fuera la tipica señora bien de la calle serrano que le quita las limosnas al mendigo de enfrente del Mallorca porque se ha enterado que se las gasta en vino.



Si España lleva de justificación moral la agenda 2030 que ELLOS mismos han creado y en base a la que legislan y regulan a la población, ellos no pueden usarlo apra cerrar el grifo.

Acercando más su ejemplo a al realidad:

-La señora de la calle serrano le dice al mendigo que con su limosna DEBE comprar jabugo, caviar y champán pero después le quiere cortar el grifo por haberlo malgastado en jabugo, caviar y champagne en lugar de en imprimir currículums y en desplazarse a polígonos a repartirlos.

España dirá que todas esas ayudas se han usado para causas adaptadas a la mierda de la agenda 2030, el cambio climático, luchar contra el covid y las consecuencias de la guerra de Ukrania y a ver si Europa tiene cojones de "insolidarizarse" con un país miembro en base a renegar de esos 4 pilares.

Europa ha creado el monstruo devorador de dinero que son los políticos españoles obviándolos durante décadas y además les ha dado el relato de la puta agenda 2030 a la que ellos se abrazan con fuerza puesto que saben que con esa bandera todo les está permitido si saben cómo.

Y saben cómo. Pero de cojones lo saben.


----------



## BenjaminC (Miércoles a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Jeje. De ahí no salen vivas ...... Vivos, vives


----------



## vanderwilde (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 AM)

O vienen a hacer el papel, o si vienen en serio van a salir de mentiras hasta las trancas. 

Los narcisistas son expertos en salir bien de todas esas situaciones.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 AM)

todos mediocres dijo:


> En el fondo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que usted afirma, y deseando que tenga razón y por fin se acabe este continuo dar patadas a la bola de nieve para que con el dinero del futuro comprein votos en el presente y se lo lleven calentito los castuzos.
> 
> Pero este párrafo es donde discrepamos.
> 
> ...



Si, es interesante el planteamiento, y no deja de ser cierta cada cosa que dices, el presupuesto mas gordo de la UE es del politicas sociales AKA 80.000 millones a despilfarrar en politicas de genero y sociales lgtbiq+ pero esta señora es una auditora, a ella le es transparente cual es el objetivo del gasto, ella lo que quiere es ver metodologia, seriedad contable y exactitud en los conceptos de gasto (lo dice claramente en su discurso ante el parlamento antes de emprender esta aventura, da igual si el gasto ha sido en chiringuitos de genero o en máquinas para tratamiento de cancer, lo que ella quiere ver es que si se gastaron 10 euros en una maceta quiere ver la maceta, la planta que se le pusiera y la factura de la tienda.

Una de las facetas de mi curro es pelearme con auditores, es gente inflexible hasta que les _flexibilizan_ los de arriba. El problema es que esta charo alemana no tiene a nadie por arriba de ella (aparte del Dios terrible del Deutsche Requiem de Brahms). A nivel de autoridad su rango emana del pleno del parlamento que es el mayor rango de autoridad de la unión europea. Incluso la pelolaca esta por debajo de ella.


El Tratado de Lisboa del 19 de noviembre del año 2009 nos indica en su artículo 9 la *precedencia *que se marca entre las instituciones de la Unión Europea. Esta ordenación es la siguiente:


Parlamento Europeo. (aqui se situa nuestra hiltrud auditora)
Consejo Europeo.
Consejo de la Unión Europea.
Comisión Europea. (aqui se situa pelolaca van der tonten)
Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea.
Banco Central Europeo.
Tribunal de Cuentas Europeo. (aqui donde van acabar muchos politicos españoles si esto va como tiene que ir).

Tambien han pedido la comparecencia de UGT, de la CEOE y de otros que gestionan fondos... y lo que es peor, de la antigua secretaria general de fondos europeos que llevaba el tema, que presentó la dimisión irrevocable el año pasado porque eso era una merienda de negros sin control alguno, nadie la hacia ni puto caso y así que se quitó de enmedio. Es la primera cita de la alemana y la que va a marcar sin duda el tono de la auditoría (es posible que lleven en contacto con ella desde su dimisión).









El Parlamento Europeo cita a Calviño, Montero, Escrivá y Maroto para que rindan cuentas por los fondos europeos


Del 20 al 22 de febrero viajará a España una misión de la Eurocámara para vigilar cómo se están gestionando y gastando los recursos comunitarios



www.abc.es


----------



## Clorhídrico (Miércoles a la(s) 10:34 AM)

Cualquiera que sepa un poco cómo funciona la Unión Europedófila repartiendo "sus" fondos sabe que es otro PARIPÉ. Es corrupción en inglés, con muchos powerpoints, PDFs de 500 pags que no se lee nadie y traductores, pero lo mismo de siempre. España está y estará dónde la agenda (no la 2030) diga.


----------



## todos mediocres (Miércoles a la(s) 10:37 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, es interesante el planteamiento, y no deja de ser cierta cada cosa que dices, el presupuesto mas gordo de la UE es del politicas sociales AKA 80.000 millones a despilfarrar en politicas de genero y sociales lgtbiq+ pero esta señora es una auditora, a ella le es transparente cual es el objetivo del gasto, ella lo que quiere es ver metodologia, seriedad contable y exactitud en los conceptos de gasto (lo dice claramente en su discurso ante el parlamento antes de emprender esta aventura, da igual si el gasto ha sido en chiringuitos de genero o en máquinas para tratamiento de cancer, lo que ella quiere ver es que si se gastaron 10 euros en una maceta quiere ver la maceta, la planta que se le pusiera y la factura de la tienda.
> 
> 
> Tambien han pedido la comparecencia de UGT, de la CEOE y de otros que gestionan fondos... y lo que es peor, de la antigua secretaria general de fondos europeos que llevaba el tema, que presentó la dimisión irrevocable porque aquello era una merienda de negros sin control alguno y se quitó de enmedio. Es la primera cita de la alemana.



Espero y deseo que tengas razón en esto y den un puto correctivo a la castuzada.

Porque lo de cerrar el grifo a los chiringos sería demasiado bello para esta vida.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención de esta señora es su perfil. Pregúntate como una cocinera ha podido llegar a ser la auditora de las fundaciones benéficas mas poderosas de Alemania. En Alemania, por tema fiscal, las grandes familias industriales crean fundaciones benéficas que mueven miles de millones y aparte es una forma popular de castigar herederos _indignos_ asignando lo gordo (dinero, obras de arte, acciones) de la herencia a la fundación y dejando a los herederos con migajas. En España se hace dando la herencia a las ordenes religiosas, muchas veces engañando a la abuela, pero en Alemania no hay organizaciones beneficas protestantes de la entidad de las catolicas (que también allí reciben herencias), asi que los _junkers_ industriales suelen crear la fundación y asi se mueren tranquilos.
> 
> Logicamente una fundación, sin la persona que la creó, es una tentación para desviar fondos (vease cada fundación que han creado los sindicatos marisqueros españoles), y entonces ponen a alguien de reconocida fama de incorruptibilidad a auditar y evitar que la cosa se convierta en una ONG a la española. Esta señora se sienta en los consejos de patronos de media docena de ellas como auditora, por lo que debe enfrentarse a hijos de puta con mucho poder economico a diario y ahi sigue. Aparte de una carrera de toda una vida dedicada a la lucha contra la corrupción política y en pro de causas benéficas reales, como el tema de la EM.
> 
> Esa tia solo responde ante Dios y la austeridad alemana. No tiene competencia de imponernos medidas económicas porque no pertenece a la Comisión Europea de la loca de la laca, pero si tiene la maxima autoridad política y potestad de denunciar ante los tribunales y anular concesiones de fondos, lo que es muchisimo peor para nuestros politicos. A ver como justifican que una ayuda para la digitalización de la administración haya acabado financiando un chiringuito de estudios feministas. _Eso no es na shiqui_



Ojalá sea así. Pagaría por ver a shiqui respondiendo a las preguntas de la señora alemana.


----------



## murti-bing (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 AM)

Flures911 dijo:


> Una mujer de la limpieza tiene más clase que la Chiki.



Eso tenlo por seguro.


----------



## lefebre (Miércoles a la(s) 11:10 AM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Yo ya tengo claro que puro paripé, supongo que para que los ciudadanos alemanes, franceses, holandeses etc... se piensen que se toman medidas contra España y que mano dura y blablabla.
> 
> Como dice el dicho una o dos veces te pueden engañar, la tercera vez que te engaña el mismo ya no es culpa de él, es culpa tuya.
> 
> Saben perfectamente en que se gasta el dinero que le dan a España y les parece estupendamente, sino no se lo seguirían dando, España es tu familiar yonki y ludópata que aceptas como solución seguir dándole dinero a ver si así se va al otro barrio pronto.



Es que España se gasta el dinero en lo que le dicen, y para lo que se lo dan: objetivos de desarrollo sostenible de la agenda 2030 de la ONU : inclusión, diversidad, feminismo, cambio climático... Es decir, dinero que va directo a las empresas ONG de los 4 que han creado la agenda. Unos auténticos genios, la verdad.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (Miércoles a la(s) 12:12 PM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Yo ya tengo claro que puro paripé, supongo que para que los ciudadanos alemanes, franceses, holandeses etc... se piensen que se toman medidas contra España y que mano dura y blablabla.
> 
> Como dice el dicho una o dos veces te pueden engañar, la tercera vez que te engaña el mismo ya no es culpa de él, es culpa tuya.
> 
> Saben perfectamente en que se gasta el dinero que le dan a España y les parece estupendamente, sino no se lo seguirían dando, España es tu familiar yonki y ludópata que aceptas como solución seguir dándole dinero a ver si así se va al otro barrio pronto.



Exacto. Pero si están cumpliendo la agenda 2030 perfectamente...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (Miércoles a la(s) 12:17 PM)

vanderwilde dijo:


> O vienen a hacer el papel, o si vienen en serio van a salir de mentiras hasta las trancas.
> 
> *Los narcisistas son expertos en salir bien de todas esas situaciones*.



Pero se les pilla siempre de la manera más tonta. Mira al Bundy, lo pillaron al abrir la boca y verle los dientes.
Esperemos sea este el momento en que nos vean la dentadura, por fin.


----------



## Jotagb (Miércoles a la(s) 12:37 PM)

Nada falsificaron las cuentas para que les den más dinero. PSOE es sinónimo de corrupción.


----------



## ahondador (Miércoles a la(s) 1:19 PM)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Y esperan que les digan la verdad?




¿ y esperas tu que aunque dijeran la verdad en bruselas iban a hacer algo ?
Es un juego de trileros que hacen una representacion. Lo importante es que continue el bombeo de euros desde los remeros hacia arriba


----------



## Greco (Miércoles a la(s) 1:23 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> La que preside el comité que viene ni es amiga de la Von der Tonten (en realidad toda la CDU/CSU es enemiga de la rubia con permanente, a la que dieron patada arriba tras casi conseguir la muy patosa una rebelión en el Bundsewehr) ni depende organicamente de ella. Esta tia viene nombrada por el maximo organo legislativo de la UE, el Parlamento Europeo, es completamente autonoma y por su función ni siquiera responde ante el presidente, solo ante el Pleno del Parlamento.
> 
> Precisamente viene para ver si lo que le ha firmado la rubia a Antonio es o no es. Lo que se dice auditar a lo duro y no se casa con gente que ve todos los dias en Bruselas, imaginate con Sanchez o con una secretaria de estado enchufada y semianalfabeta (ahora se van a dar cuenta de porque cobran 100.000 pavos de sueldo). Dejó claro que esta hasta los ovarios y viene con mandato del Parlamento Europeo como maximo organo soberano de los dineros que salen del presupuesto comunitario (nada de la CE = La rubia).
> 
> ...



Cuando lo vea, me lo creeré.

Mientras tanto, Ud. debe estar convencidísimo, porque parece un colegial entusiasmado que no ha visto la película de siempre todavía. Curiosa manera de jugarse la reputación en el foro, espero que tenga asidero la cosa, y por fin pase algo, pero ya digo, me espero, que esta ya la he visto, y sé como acaba.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Miércoles a la(s) 1:24 PM)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Exacto. Pero si están cumpliendo la agenda 2030 perfectamente...



Se hacen los locos pero es así, como mucho algún tirón de orejas por burda corrupción como el caso de Plus Ultra, a España le dan mucho dinero porque lo gasta en chochocharlas, en viogen, en menas.... no hace hospitales, favorece el empleo o cosas de fachas muy poco agenda 2030.


----------



## FatalFary (Miércoles a la(s) 2:19 PM)

Teatro para subnormales, no hay más ni va a pasar absolutamente nada.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:08 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que antes se llamaban los hombres de negro.... ahora se llaman las mujeres de blanco (como la de la curva).
> 
> Menudo estropicio que van a hacer.
> 
> ...



No lo tenía a usted por un soñador. Ojalá acierte, pero mucho me temo que no va a pasar nada a parte de que la "incorruptible" se lo lleve calentito.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 6:49 PM)

Greco dijo:


> Cuando lo vea, me lo creeré.
> 
> Mientras tanto, Ud. debe estar convencidísimo, porque parece un colegial entusiasmado que no ha visto la película de siempre todavía. Curiosa manera de jugarse la reputación en el foro, espero que tenga asidero la cosa, y por fin pase algo, pero ya digo, me espero, que esta ya la he visto, y sé como acaba.



Entusiasmado si que estoy, pero mi reputación en el foro no es una cosa que me preocupe... ojalá como dice vd. tenga asidero y a mediados de febrero lleguen denuncias (que no creo) pero tijeretazo en los fondos, seguro.


----------



## Gotthard (Miércoles a la(s) 6:50 PM)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> No lo tenía a usted por un soñador. Ojalá acierte, pero mucho me temo que no va a pasar nada a parte de que la "incorruptible" se lo lleve calentito.



Cruzo dedos. No se han visto en esta ningun gobierno desde que entramos en la UE.


----------



## Visilleras (Miércoles a la(s) 7:15 PM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que antes se llamaban los hombres de negro.... ahora se llaman las mujeres de blanco (como la de la curva).
> 
> Menudo estropicio que van a hacer.
> 
> ...



Pues ojalá que haga una limpieza de cojones. Pero el problema es el que apuntas tú y otros foreros: huele a que el pago por todos los desmanes nos va a hacer mucha pupa, y que, inevitablemente, va a venir gracias a impuestos salvajes porque hay que recaudar.

Lo suyo sería una intervención "a la griega", con tirón de orejas y obligatoriedad de adelantar elecciones nacionales tras las autonómicas, sin esperar a septiembre, ni mucho menos a noviembre que parece ser la idea del gobierno.


----------

